# hogs, dogs, rattlesnakes, and a dang wide river....



## dtala (Sep 29, 2015)

I've been trying to set up a hunt for my grandson Dylan, age nine, with a hog dogging buddy in south Al. Finally got it lined up. I bought him some new snake boots and give em to him when I picked him up to go hunting. He was on cloud nine, new boots and sticking hogs. (he's been before)

Three er so hour drive later we were in Lower Peachtree, met Danny and Don and on to the camp. Up early and loading up....




Bubba is ready...




Dylans usual riding spot with Danny.....




right after this pic was taken Danny and Dylan walked up on a good size rattler...glad I bought the boots




hunted hard for 12 hours Sat without blood on a knife blade. I slept like a dead man that night. Sun we moved to a new place....




We turned the dogs out and were on hogs in minutes. Doga bayed right by the Ranger and the pit did his stuff. Dylan stuck his first hog of the day...








we got one more hog then four of the best dogs took a boar across the Alabama River. They caught it on a rock wall and eventually drowned it. I figgered we see a gator come to all the commotion, but we (and the dogs) got lucky. Don had lost two dogs to gators already this year. We eventually got a small boat and recovered the dogs, but it ate the beat part of the day up. 

We got on a couple more hogs and Dylan killed another boar after he borrowed my custom knife. I still haven't gotten it back...




WE headed in after that, cleaned hogs, and headed home. Dylan never slept on the three hour drive home...


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 29, 2015)

Great pics,thanks for sharing


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2015)

Awesome thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 30, 2015)

glad Dylan got to stick a hog and thanks to you for taking the time ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 30, 2015)

Great story and great pictures, Troy. That young man won't forget that experience. Looks like you might as well get you a new knife to replace that one.


----------



## rydert (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats to Dylan....great pics and story.


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 30, 2015)

Good job...Good pics and story


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip!!!! Congrats to the young man!!!!


----------



## mattech (Sep 30, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip!!!! Congrats to the young man!!!!


----------



## dtala (Sep 30, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Great story and great pictures, Troy. That young man won't forget that experience. Looks like you might as well get you a new knife to replace that one.



I guess I better be looking at getting another knife made   that one is hammer forged with Axis stag handle....

My buddy Danny said he thought Dylan had a knife in every pocket he had and two on his belt


----------



## mose (Sep 30, 2015)

Great pics and what a memory. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fishtail (Sep 30, 2015)

Absolutely wonderful thread, thanks for sharing that with us!!

Oh and kiss that knife goodbye!


----------



## dtala (Sep 30, 2015)

I found this on my camera Monday, he must of done it on the way home and I didn't see him... that is the knife in question.


----------



## Coon Dog (Oct 1, 2015)

Awesome job congrats


----------



## riverbank (Oct 1, 2015)

Good story. ..good of you to get the young oout in the woods.


----------



## riverbank (Oct 1, 2015)

Young man out in the woods...my phone is crazy....congratulations to you both.


----------



## msbowhnter (Oct 2, 2015)

great story and great times, thanks for sharing.


----------

